# Testosterone injection pain !



## Nazz

I recently injected a 1mL- 250mg of testosterone in my shoulder, this is my first cycle ever. I weigh 180lbs and i'm 5'10. Day of injection I was extremely pumped but towards the end of the day my shoulder started aching. There is no visible swelling or bruising. I can't move my arm without feeling extreme pain ! I put on a shoulder support and i was wondering if I should sit in the sauna to help melt the crystals. I would also love it if someone can give me any tips on testosterone injections, how to reduce the pain, should I take my next injections 3 days after my first? I'm trying to take in 0.2ml 500mg per week.


----------



## -Guido-

Virgin muscle syndrome. Pain is common but maybe the Testosterone you got isn't top shelf, so that would explain why it crashed and crystallized in the tissue thus causing pain. Sit in the sauna and gently massage the area.

Next time try injecting in the glute. Keep it simple and inject 2ml (500mg) once a week. Use the Z-Tracking injection technique.


----------



## pman

Try glutes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thighs or glutes.  Shoulders suck for IM injections.  I am still sore from my flu shot which I got days ago.


----------



## -Guido-

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thighs or glutes.  Shoulders suck for IM injections.  I am still sore from my flu shot which I got days ago.



The worst pain ever was the series of vaccinations I got in my shoulder for two forms of hepatitis.


----------



## Serotonin101

I've only gotten vaccinations as IM injections (naloxone a few times too but I was too fucked up to remember that pain). my shoulder area gets sore for a bit but being a military brat I had my share of vaccines and then some so they don't bother me anymore. I think they say don't use more than like 1ml of solution for shoulder injections as well but I could be wrong.


----------



## MollyFein74

Virgin muscle will respond like that in many people! Youl get used to it quickly, and I personally reccomend splitting the injections 250mg every 3 days, alternate each shoulder. The delt is a small muscle, 1ml injections are fine but 2ml for a virgin muscle is a bit much. I assume its test enanthate or cypionate?


----------



## Serotonin101

I read that test acetate has virtually no pain and is a good substitute for prop for those doing the test/tren route with ed injects


----------



## stackman

(fuck bro science)


----------



## TESTIT

what happens if you dont pinch the skin and you just inject straight?


----------



## Serotonin101

could cause some of the oil to seep out when pulling out the needle. that's about it really.


----------



## TESTIT

people have spoke about hitting vessels and nerves while injecting, but what about bone, has this ever been done? when i jab its gonna be done properly so im just crossing the t's and dotting the i's!


----------



## AlmostFamous

TESTIT said:


> people have spoke about hitting vessels and nerves while injecting, but what about bone, has this ever been done? when i jab its gonna be done properly so im just crossing the t's and dotting the i's!




Just ask your steroid friend. He should know.


----------



## Serotonin101

anyone try out test acetate yet? sounds promising, all the benefits of prop without the pain.


----------



## TESTIT

AlmostFamous said:


> Just ask your steroid friend. He should know.




i might ask your mom!


----------



## -Guido-

Serotonin101 said:


> anyone try out test acetate yet? sounds promising, all the benefits of prop without the pain.



I always wanted to try TNE (Testosterone no ester, suspended in oil) but the Acetate sounds better. I would much rather inject once day as opposed to once every 12 hour.

Test Acetate and Tren Acetate would make for one hell of a cycle.


----------



## -Guido-

TESTIT said:


> what happens if you dont pinch the skin and you just inject straight?



The oil will leak out and you might bleed. This is easily avoided using the Z-Tracking Injection Technique.


----------



## -Guido-

TESTIT said:


> people have spoke about hitting vessels and nerves while injecting, but what about bone, has this ever been done? when i jab its gonna be done properly so im just crossing the t's and dotting the i's!



That typically won't happen unless you use an extremely long needle and inject in a strange spot. If you stick with 1'' and 1.5'' needles and inject only in areas such the quads, delts, and glutes this will never be an issue.


----------



## RaceHorse

TESTIT said:


> what happens if you dont pinch the skin and you just inject straight?


Like Serotonin said, pulling the needle out will cause a little oil to come out, I usually have a friend who is also cycling out inject it for me, and then he'll count to three, and pull the needle out slowly and I'll put my finger on the punctured point and rub it. BUT TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES, VIRGIN MUSCLES WILL BE SORE, I DO MY INJ. IN THE BUTT ALTERNATING CHEEKS EACH SHOT, AND I MYSELF AM ON MY FIRST WEEK CYCLE (ABOUT 4 WEEKS IN) and everytime I get sore for atleast 2-5 days. It's normal. PM with any questions you might have, I've done a ton of research on test. And after all it is my first cycle and I have a very experienced trainer who gives me the inj. Be safe and let me know your results!


----------



## Genetic Freak

RaceHorse said:


> Like Serotonin said, pulling the needle out will cause a little oil to come out, I usually have a friend who is also cycling out inject it for me, and then he'll count to three, and pull the needle out slowly and I'll put my finger on the punctured point and rub it. BUT TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES, VIRGIN MUSCLES WILL BE SORE, I DO MY INJ. IN THE BUTT ALTERNATING CHEEKS EACH SHOT, AND I MYSELF AM ON MY FIRST WEEK CYCLE (ABOUT 4 WEEKS IN) and everytime I get sore for atleast 2-5 days. It's normal. *PM with any questions you might have*, I've done a ton of research on test. And after all it is my first cycle and I have a very experienced trainer who gives me the inj. Be safe and let me know your results!



This is an open forum, should it not be best that all advice is kept on open forum rather than private messaging..?? By your own admission this is your first cycle, you are 4 weeks in.. Dependant on your choice of injection timings I might conclude you have pinned 4-8 times, less the number of times you say your mate has actually pinned for you..
This is not a lot of experience on such a serious subjects that you should be giving advice in private...
There are some on this forum with over 30 years experience in self-administering anabolic compounds (injectable and oral) myself included, I'm sure we would be more than happy to answer any questions and concerns in public for everyone to share.. 

I might add putting your finger over the injection site after pinning might not be the best course of action due to sterility issues, if you have to rub it (which on some forums is not recommended) then use a sterile swab.... Maybe wipe lightly if any blood or oil is present but hard rubbing is not now recommended...


----------



## Serotonin101

-Guido- said:


> I always wanted to try TNE (Testosterone no ester, suspended in oil) but the Acetate sounds better. I would much rather inject once day as opposed to once every 12 hour.
> 
> Test Acetate and Tren Acetate would make for one hell of a cycle.


test ace, tren ace, mast ace sounds like an awesome tri-blend. if it hasn't been marketed yet, we need to hop on with it and call it the "ace blend". name sounds badass all in its own.


----------



## VictorZ06

Nazz said:


> I recently injected a 1mL- 250mg of testosterone in my shoulder, this is my first cycle ever. I weigh 180lbs and i'm 5'10. Day of injection I was extremely pumped but towards the end of the day my shoulder started aching.



When you say you were extremely pumped the day of injection....did you mean mentally or physically?  Because if you meant physically, it's more than likely that it's all in your head.  The only exception would be if you were taking TNE or test susp or ace.  I doubt you took either of them as they are not meant for first time users...TNE, TS, or TA is to be taken ED for best results due to their really short or no esters.  And if you are pinning with a 18g harpoon....that could also cause some discomfort.



/V


----------



## crazycatman

A nicely done shot with a longer ester steroid (assuming it's a quality product) shouldn't really produce much post injection pain. Maybe in virgin muscle. Short esters can cause more pain, but not all to the same amount (depends on the quality off the product and individual differences).

If you're talking pain during injecting use the thinnest needle that will let the oil flow through it. 25g and 27g shouldn't be that painfull, but not oils will go through a 27g, especially if you use a 2.5/3ml barrell. With a 1ml barrel you should be fine for most oils. Also inject slowly and don't move the needle around while it's in the muscle. 29g/31g are practically painless, but not many oils will flow through that (not to mention most are a bit short so you need to inject in lean spots to get it im) and really only work with 1ml or slin pins (which means ed shots or oils with really large concentrations per ml).


----------



## RaceHorse

Genetic Freak said:


> This is an open forum, should it not be best that all advice is kept on open forum rather than private messaging..?? By your own admission this is your first cycle, you are 4 weeks in.. Dependant on your choice of injection timings I might conclude you have pinned 4-8 times, less the number of times you say your mate has actually pinned for you..
> This is not a lot of experience on such a serious subjects that you should be giving advice in private...
> There are some on this forum with over 30 years experience in self-administering anabolic compounds (injectable and oral) myself included, I'm sure we would be more than happy to answer any questions and concerns in public for everyone to share..
> 
> I might add putting your finger over the injection site after pinning might not be the best course of action due to sterility issues, if you have to rub it (which on some forums is not recommended) then use a sterile swab.... Maybe wipe lightly if any blood or oil is present but hard rubbing is not now recommended...




I agree, just trying to be friendly and let em know that he can talk to me if needed since we're both somewhat new to the gear. But Genetic Freak is right on all points. Like I said I personally put my finger on the injection point apply pressure and rub in small circles. If any at all leaks out its only a small bit but nothing needs to go to waist which is why I'm very persistent immediately after the injection is complete.


----------



## Fat head

When you first start you will get pain from poking. But if you stretch throughout the course of the day like hanging from a door, rotating your arm this will reduce the ache. Never ever Inj in the evening cause sleeping on it will make it much worse.. I find the shoulders awesome, but you will need to divide the delt into the 3 muscles 1 front 2 side 3 rear. and rotate each muscle group this will give you that great round look to your delts.. I would also suggest using 23 g 1 inch spikes this will give you the least amount of scare tissue..


----------



## Fat head

i think you must be confused there is no Test with a Acitate ester attached. And Tren is much more painful then any Test


----------



## Serotonin101

there is a test acetate bud. look it up.


----------



## nolys

Serotonin101 said:


> test ace, tren ace, mast ace sounds like an awesome tri-blend. if it hasn't been marketed yet, we need to hop on with it and call it the "ace blend". name sounds badass all in its own.



Fuerza labs make this 80/80/80 its called super rip 240


----------



## homer_j

Test Ace is less painful then Test Prop and I believe the half life of Ace is a few days longer then Prop is.


----------



## Serotonin101

homer_j said:


> Test Ace is less painful then Test Prop and I believe the half life of Ace is a few days longer then Prop is.


Acetate is shorter than propionate. Ideally both should be pinned daily,  acetate just yields more hormone due to ester weight and appears to be less painful than prop, so all in all,  acetate is superior.


----------



## Jimdavies175

*Tri test 400*

hi had my 1st jab of 1ml a week ago my arm is hard and is painful but no bruising or swelling what has happened and how can I prevent this from happening every time ?


----------



## CFC

Jimdavies175 said:


> hi had my 1st jab of 1ml a week ago my arm is hard and is painful but no bruising or swelling what has happened and how can I prevent this from happening every time ?



Would have been easier in a new thread. You've injected tri-test 400 into your arm? I'm not surprised it hurts. Have you used the site before?


----------



## Serotonin101

That's some highly concentrated gear or its underdosed first of all.  Second,  1ml into your "arm". What is your arm? Deltoid? That's a large shot for a small muscle group without working up to that volume.


----------



## frankmarquezsr

Nazz said:


> I recently injected a 1mL- 250mg of testosterone in my shoulder, this is my first cycle ever. I weigh 180lbs and i'm 5'10. Day of injection I was extremely pumped but towards the end of the day my shoulder started aching. There is no visible swelling or bruising. I can't move my arm without feeling extreme pain ! I put on a shoulder support and i was wondering if I should sit in the sauna to help melt the crystals. I would also love it if someone can give me any tips on testosterone injections, how to reduce the pain, should I take my next injections 3 days after my first? I'm trying to take in 0.2ml 500mg per week.



I recently injected test 400 got the first time. Now I have pain and its warm to the touch. Is there anything I can do to get rid of this. It's been a week since I injected it. Is it infected? OK please give me some advice:-/


----------



## CFC

frankmarquezsr said:


> I recently injected test 400 got the first time. Now I have pain and its warm to the touch. Is there anything I can do to get rid of this. It's been a week since I injected it. Is it infected? OK please give me some advice:-/



We can't tell that from the other side of a keyboard mate. If you are very concerned, I suggest you see your GP or head down to your A&E/ER.

However if it hasn't gotten worse in the last few days and you haven't had a temperature then you're probably ok in all honesty.

Test400 is a heap of shit (assuming it's legit dosed) because it's too concentrated. Pain is common. However if it's also your first injection, you also have the issue of a opening up a new site which is commonly a bit painful/tender for everyone as the tiny test crystals sitting in your muscle cause more inflammation the first few times.

Make sure you thoroughly sterilise the site of your next injection, that you use sterile procedure (fresh needles, syringe, swab the top of the vial etc) and that you massage the injection area afterwards as deeply as you can for a good minute.


----------



## Serotonin101

And use a heating pad! Always helped me when opening new sites. Glutes used to be terrible til they got accustomed to gear. Quads give me issue if the gear has eo. Everything else feels like dull muscle pain that I just take as part of the game. Right now my tris are a bit sore but I just opened them two weeks ago. After a while you'll learn what's considered normal discomfort and what should be concerning... Well out of the ordinary discomfort. Luckily I don't have any of that lol.


----------



## hydr0m0rph

Use 23g needle or smaller.. always stretch the skin.. this produces painless IM shots for me


----------

